# Feint Whispers Chapter #4: The Hallowed Hills



## jasamcarl (Feb 28, 2003)

Two weeks have passed since the horrible events of that took place in the early darkness of the last day of the Festival of the Falling Leaves. 

A number of problems arose from that fateful night, all of which fell on the shoulders of poor Sheriff Whiteclove. The loss of the Magistrate's office forced him to move the seat of government as well as an improvised jailhouse to the Hunched Miner's Inn nearby. The slaves that Daris had ruthlessly devalued through his many schemes and then purchased (only to abandon) had to be cared for. The Sheriff has been moving cautiously towards restoring their status as freemen, settling them on plots of nearby land made empty by the Burning Plague on the condition that they serve in the defense of the Pass. Such a defense would be needed given the precarious position occupied by Duvik's Pass in relation to the Lords of the Yellow Valley, notably the Aporos and Evenwood, both of whom lost their first suns in the tribulations othe Festival.

But all that is set aside for now, as the members of the Fists of Duvik find themselves mounted on horseback or in wagon, waiting for the long delayed aid caravan bound for the Order of the Risen Star to set out. Sir Whiteclove stands on foot near them. The small, blue-furred creature who has revealed himself through telepathy as simply Last, the only one of his kind to escape abduction at the hands of the redheaded slaver, clings to the Sheriff's breast plate. Whitelclove gently unhinges its claws and places it in a wagon behind the party. 

The Sheriff speaks, "I'm sure the Order will see fit to provide this poor creature sanctuary. Given what that sand scum Salum was willing to employ and sacrafice to kidnap its brethren, it is not safe for either it or this town to have it continue to reside here. You should set out now. The All-Father might have given the monks of the Order infinite patience, but my more earthly sense of tact will not stand for further delays. Good luck to you. You are all my friends, even if you acted to restore my burdens along with my wretched life." He gives off a wry smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

_Jericho nods from atop Saladin, his white warhorse, he gently pats the head of the steed as he cracks a wry smile,_ "We will have a good time, I am sure!"

_Jericho glances to his companions,_ "Life is full of adventure it seems, I love this, can you smell the sense of adventure.  And no Bhartus, no cheap smelly jokes, lest I start with my best dwarf jokes... ahh like this one..." _ he starts riding,_ an elf and a dwarf walked into a bar," _he paused_, "the human on the other hand ducked."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2003)

Norri laughs out loud.

"I like that," he replies, as he sits next to Last in the back of the wagon.

He gives the blue furball a friendly rub on the head and smiles at it.

"The good fellows where we're goin'll take good care of you Last. I'm sure we'll find your friends eventually while you're there," Norri tells him reassuringly.

He takes out his dagger and starts carving a little picture of a steroetypical monk in a plank.


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

Bhartus stitches his brow, trying to understand the joke. "Why would an Elf be with a Dwarf? And what do ducks have to do with anything?"

He looks at the blue furry creature. 
_Now we're babysitting this... thing. I wonder if it can read my mind. Ah Moradin what tasks you give to me but I am sure you have mightier plans for me._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 28, 2003)

Whitney looks up from her spot in the wagon, smiling a bit from reading her letters that she had gotten from some friends and her father. 

"It's Jericho.. his humor is as odd as he is at times."  shakes her head at the joke as she fishes out a treat for Mist her leaps into her lap with a loud 'Mwhour!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney looks up from her spot in the wagon, smiling a bit from reading her letters that she had gotten from some friends and her father.
> 
> "It's Jericho.. his humor is as odd as he is at times."  shakes her head at the joke as she fishes out a treat for Mist her leaps into her lap with a loud 'Mwhour!" *




"Good to see you well, Whitney, my heart was aching with great loss when you shut yourself up to do ye magic... it brings great joy to my big heart to watch your tantalizing form, in all its sultry glory..." _Jericho grins a wide grin, giving Whitney a not so innocent wink,_ "I missed you too Mist..."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 28, 2003)

Sullen and serious, Tarowyn is the last to leave Duvik, riding out on his horse behind the wagon. Looking back at the sheriff and the burned buildings, the elf raises his fist in the air and holds it up as he gallops to the front of the line and leads the group out of town. Only when the town had receded out of view does he allow his fist to drop to his side. He rides on in silence scouting the path ahead for trouble.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Sullen and serious, Tarowyn is the last to leave Duvik, riding out on his horse behind the wagon. Looking back at the sheriff and the burned buildings, the elf raises his fist in the air and holds it up as he gallops to the front of the line and leads the group out of town. Only when the town had receded out of view does he allow his fist to drop to his side. He rides on in silence scouting the path ahead for trouble. *




_Jericho looks curious,_ "Why are you so glum, Tarowyn, your manner is curiously aloof, or perhaps that is the typical elfy way?"

_Jericho glances around, though his gaze is not as discerning as Tarowyn's._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho looks curious, "Why are you so glum, Tarowyn, your manner is curiously aloof, or perhaps that is the typical elfy way?"
> 
> Jericho glances around, though his gaze is not as discerning as Tarowyn's. *




"Ah, Jericho," Tarowyn says and looks deeply into the D'orite's eyes for a moment before returning his gaze back the task at hand, "I am an old fool, pay me no mind. I'm just not sure we are doing the wisest thing by leaving Duvik's Pass undefended, especially after we were the ones who brought such pain and heartache to the town in the first place. What do I know? Mayhaps Duvik is better off without its Fist."


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Ah, Jericho," Tarowyn says and looks deeply into the D'orite's eyes for a moment before returning his gaze back the task at hand, "I am an old fool, pay me no mind. I'm just not sure we are doing the wisest thing by leaving Duvik's Pass undefended, especially after we were the ones who brought such pain and heartache to the town in the first place. What do I know? Mayhaps Duvik is better off without its Fist." *




"Pah, nonesense. That town's heartache it bought upon itself. Even if we were not the catalyst, trouble would have found it. Have no regrets over what you're done, elf. Even if you be near-immortal, you'll lose less years that way," says Bhartus.

"Shall we have a name for our blue thing?" says Bhartus. He sends a mindthought: _Do you have a name? What do you eat?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

"Well, he calls himself Last. I guess its his choice if he wants to change his name," Norri says.


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

_oops. Read too fast._

_Well Last, tell us more about your people.._ Bhartus sends a mind thought.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 1, 2003)

The small caravan winds its way over the hill-ridden road which runs westward along the base of the Serpent Coil. Two days of travel are largely uneventful, though nights around the campfire are punctuated by the distant roars and drumbeats of nearby orc tribes. 

Eventually, in the hazy early morning fog that is common to these hills, known locally as the Heartsblood, the caravan comes to within sight of a series of cobblestone buildings resting near the top of a particularly large hill. The largest building resembles a traditional northern chapel, with its rectangular walls and triangular roof. A pole juts out of the roof and at its pinacle one can faintly see a glowing light, as bright as any star.

The caravan winds its way up the hill until it reaches the flattened top. Infront of the chapel stands a group of men, dressed in plain, flowing brown robes. One, noteworthy instead for his plain, gray robe, steps forward. He is an aged man, all wrinkles, his hair being as gray as his attire. "Welcome! I am Martine Gerrard, abbot of this monestary. The fine men of Duvik's Pass have been sent by the King and All Father to aid us in our recent troubles?" He pauses as he catches sight of Jericho and leans forward, squinting to examine the black-armored warrior, "Our god has crossed our paths before, has he not? Yes! It's the D'orite mercenary who was in our company briefly. Jericho?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 1, 2003)

_Jericho dismounts with a careless laugh, and gives the old man a bear hug, and then places him ostfly on his feet,_ "In the flesh old man, I told yah, the wounds would heal, eh, maybe a little faster if I didn't try and move so much, but they healed."

_Jericho grows slightly more serious,_ "And of course we are here to help, in any capacity you may have need of us, or at least I am."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

Norri gives the monks a friendly wave, and briefly compares them with his little carving. Not a bad likeness.

"Hello there!" he calls cheerfully, "Like the good D'orite said, we are at your disposal. I go by the name of Norri Tallgeese, and this little blue fellow beside me here calls himself Last."


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

"I be Bhartus Tharden, and will aid you in whatever way I can. The D'orite is my friend, and his causes are my causes as long as they don't entail looking up... or down women's dresses," says the dwarf, keeping a firm straight face.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 1, 2003)

Whitney steps out of the wagon and bows to the abbott. "Good day Father Abbott, my name is Whitney Del Noir." bows to him. "The mage of the Fist." she catches Mist as she leaps from the wagon in her arms. "And this is the precousious Mist.. there is a little bit of difficulty with whom is the master and who isnt." she says with a wry smile.

Mist's look seems to say she knows she is the one in charge.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 1, 2003)

"Good morn, Martine. I am Tarowyn Coldoak," the elf says as he dismounts and extends his hand in greeting, "but Jericho tends to call me elfy." A wry smile appears. "I should see to the horses," Tarowyn continues as he begins gathering the various reins together, "Where are the stables?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 2, 2003)

The abbot looks from one member of the Fist to the Last, briefly holding his gaze on Whitney and the blue creature. "It is a joy to meet you all. You are welcomed into the care of our poor order."

Once Tarowyn has seen to the horses, the abbot leads the party into the chapel building as robed brothers swarm over the caravan to unload the much needed supplies.

As you enter the shaded, quiet halls, the monk turns on the party and speaks in a somewhat desperate tone, his voice cracked, but lively. 

"Our need for assistance is greater than you know. The earthquake tore apart our deeper crypts, opening into a large series of caverns. A week ago, we sent three of our members to recover supplies and embalmed bodies which had fallen into these caves from our crypts. None of the three have returned, and our God has not sent us the means to divine what is occuring under the earth." He turns to the D'orite, "Jericho, Brother Durham, my second, was leading the party." Signs of moisture can be seen in the old Abbot's eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2003)

_Jericho grimaces, his fists clenching,_ "I will find him, he must still be alive, he saved my life once, and now I must do the same," _his eyes harden with anger, and loss,_ "I will delve into the earth and face any horror to save the good brother, I know my friends will aid me."


----------



## Krug (Mar 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho grimaces, his fists clenching, "I will find him, he must still be alive, he saved my life once, and now I must do the same," his eyes harden with anger, and loss, "I will delve into the earth and face any horror to save the good brother, I know my friends will aid me." *




"We certainly will," says Bhartus. "Let us make haste. Last is coming with us, I assume?"


----------



## Mirth (Mar 2, 2003)

"We will find him, Jericho, be sure of that," Tarowyn said firmly. "Bhartus is right, we need not tarry. Tell the names of the two others, so that we may know who we are looking for and then point us in the right direction."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 3, 2003)

"As mother would say.. 'back into battle again' eh?" Whitney says with a wry smile


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"As mother would say.. 'back into battle again' eh?" Whitney says with a wry smile *




_The maid be as bloodthirsty as the horny one,_ thinks Bhartus. He looks at Last and wonder if he caught that.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2003)

_Jericho folds his arms and nods listening to his companions,_ "I am blessed to have such loyal friends, we will bring the Good Brother back, all of them, one way or another, this is Jericho's vow, and I shall not rest till it is seen through."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2003)

Norri looks respectfully to his taller companions, noting their strong loyalties.

"Well, ya certainly can't count me out," he adds, "Lets just hope we have to rescue them from being trapped in a room rather than being held hostage by the foul things that live below. On the other hand though it'd be nice to reduce the foul critter population."


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 3, 2003)

ooc: double post.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 3, 2003)

The abbot chockes back a gulp, "Thank you all. Your arrival is surely a blessing.  The two acoltyes were named Brother Evan and Jesop. So young to be in such peril. Please, follow me to the crypt." He motions to a nearby brother standing outside the chapel. The monk offers Last his hand, which the furry creature freely accepts as he is lead off.

As Brother Gerrard leads you to the stairwell that leads down into the cathedral's basement he explains. "Your blue friend is gifted by something, good or ill, with mindthought. Regardless, he communicated his need for sanctuary. Many will need similar protection in the coming months. The earthquake worked not just directly against us; it forced many orcs out of their caves and tunnels and onto the surface. It is only a matter of time before they spill out of the Serpentcoil and into the lowlands. And with this possible battle over the Crown..." He shakes his head.

You are lead into the crypt, a network of dimly lit tunnels, rows upon rows of coffins stored in hollows along every wall, faint torchlight the only illumination. Eventually, you reach one passage which is missing and entire segment of the floor some 10*20 feet, as well as a few coffins from the looks of the surrounding hollows. Torches surround the pit.


The Abbot stops a few feet from the edge. "The pit is some 30 feet deep. After that, it opens into the ceiling of a large natural cavern. The quake opened this part of the floor. Several coffins were lost, prompting my sending Brother Durham down into the deeps to recover them. I fear my attempts to honor the dead might a prematurly produced three more..." The guilt-ridden tone of his voice can be distinguished through the darkness. "I would urge you all to be careful in your descent, as we do not know the exact depths of the cavern. I will post a guard at this point to look after your return. I must now go see to the business of the caravan. May the Gods see you from the earth to the heavens." 

He begins to reverse his path through the crypt, the clip clop of his sandals echoing as he does....


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

Bhartus will try to find out what his dwarven skills can tell him about the tunnel. "Earth to the Heavens? Earth to the earth you mean!"


----------



## Mirth (Mar 3, 2003)

"I suggest that Bhartus and I go first before you others," Tarowyn suggests. "After all, we can see in the dark. Better to know what awaits us."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 4, 2003)

"Sounds like an able plan to me." Whitney says quietly.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

Bhartus nods. "You stay up there, milady, and don't let the cat land on anyone's head as it comes down!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus nods. "You stay up there, milady, and don't let the cat land on anyone's head as it comes down!" *




"I will keep her company Bhartus," _Jericho pats Whitney's rump,_ "You just let me know when it is safe to come down and kick some arse... and don't you be hogging all the gory for ye self elfy, I gots some revenge and a reputation to maintain!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 4, 2003)

Whitney glares at Jericho. "I would think by now you would know better..." grumbles and walks away, Mist hissing at him as she takes a position further away from him. Mist's purring almost a low grade growl as the cat looks over Jericho.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Norri sets his crossbow against a wall and takes out his everburning torch.

"Shall I cast some light onto our situation?" he asks, motioning to toss the torch into the pit.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2003)

"I can take the torch with us," Tarowyn says, indicating Bhartus and himself. "Once we're sure the area at the bottom is secure, we'll light it up for the rest of you."

_OOC: Hmm. I was sure that halflings had low-light vision, but I checked and they don't. Doh! I edited my post above to relect that gaff on my part. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Norri smirks mischieviously as he passes his hand through the flame of the torch without it being burnt.

"Magic," he says with a broad grin, "It never goes out and can't burn you. Quite nifty I think, a bargain too, couldn't resist."

He hands it to either Tarowyn or Bhartus depending on who accepts it first. Then he picks his crossbow up again and goes to look down into the hole. He gives a thumbs up after he loads and shoulders his crossbow.

"We gotchas covered," he says.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 4, 2003)

_Bhartus and Tarowyn: From your vantage point near the edge of the pit, you can see where the shaft opens at a depth of 30ft, but you are still unable to see the cavern floor._ 

_OOC: Tarowyn and Bhartus should let me know when the decide to make the descent._


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

Bhartus lights a torch and throws it down. He will then make the descent first if everything is clear.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 5, 2003)

ooc: guys, i would highly suggest you use a rope if you don't have one.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 5, 2003)

Tarowyn and Bhartus slowly climb down the pit and descend to the bottom of the cavern (using the rope), landing near the lighted torch.


_Tarowyn and Bhartus: The floor of this roughly circular cavern is extremely uneven. Jagged chunks of rock raise some areas several feet in elevation, while other sections are pockmarked with deep craters. The remnants of several smashed coffins lie strewn across the chamber. The walls are only faintly visible at the very edges of your vision. The cavern is perfectly still._


----------



## Krug (Mar 5, 2003)

Bhartus says, "Well I think we shall ask the others to come down." He uses hand signals to ask the others to descend as well, hoping the torch provides enough illumination for them to see.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2003)

Norri gives the others a wave after they signal to come down. He turns to his human companions.

"Well looks like we're good to go," he says, and since nobody used his everburning torch, he secures it into a strap on his backpack as he climbs down, hoping the light it gives to be of some use. 

Upon reaching the bottom he takes out the torch out of its strap and walks around the perimeter of the hole, inspecting their surroundings.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2003)

_Jericho waits for Whitney to go before descending himself,_ "Lets get a move on lass', we gots work to do."

_Jericho draws his blade and shield, just to be safe._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 6, 2003)

Tarowyn nocks an arrow and keeps it at the ready, moving just out of torchlight so that his vision will extend that much further as he scouts the area.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 6, 2003)

ooc: just waiting for Whitney's move.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 7, 2003)

Whitney takes the offered place, going down with care. "I am surpirsed Jericho.. missing a chance to peek up my dress."

Slides down to join the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney takes the offered place, going down with care. "I am surpirsed Jericho.. missing a chance to peek up my dress."
> 
> Slides down to join the others. *




"Been there done that," _Jericho mutters,_ "I have some manners..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 7, 2003)

Norri circles around the cavern, only to be surprised by four creatures hidden behind the segments of stone  that rise out of the southern floor of the space. One decaying jaw bites into the halfling's shoulders as cold claws grasp at his, arms unable to get a hold.

_Norri: You take 7. You feel your muscles tense up suddenly, rendering you unable to move (paralyzed). _ 

_Initiative: Jericho, Tarowyn, Ghouls, Whitney and Bhartus. The ghouls are located some 30ft south of the party (excluding Norri) and have very good cover behind the stalagmites._


----------



## Krug (Mar 7, 2003)

"Back with you, foul fiends!" Bhartus shouts. He will try to turn the ghouls.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 7, 2003)

Tarowyn tries to aim at the most exposed ghoul and fires two shots at the sickly monster. If the ghouls try to drag Norri away, Tarowyn will pull his blades and run after them. Otherwise, he will try to keep his distance from their paralyzing touch.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 8, 2003)

Whitney moves to one side and casts a spell pointing to the ghoul nearest to Norri as she chants the words of power (Magic Missile at em)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

Norri does very little, bit of panicking and breathing seem to be all. Paralyzation kinda does that to ya.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2003)

_Jericho growls, and pulls back and looks around with anger in his eyes before charging forward at the closest ghoul if possible and attacking, trying to position himself for cleave if possible._

"Leave the wee man alone!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 8, 2003)

Jericho rushes between the stalagmites, emerging from one to slash at a ghoul's chest with his bastard sword. One of Tarowyn's arrows lodges into the neck of the ghoul who bit Norri, exposing its head. It's head snaps to the side but quickly swings back.

Another of the creatures dive from the D'orite's side, bringing its teeth down on the warriors arm. It stings, but is not incapacitating.

The party's magic then comes to bear on the abominations, glowing balls of energy conjured by Whitney colliding with Jericho's assailant as Moradin's power suffuces the room following the dwarf's cry. The ghouls begin to back towards the wall some 10ft behind the stalagmites.

_Jericho is up. He took 4 in damage._


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2003)

Bhartus will arm his crossbow and fire at the ghouls, staying at least 15-20' from them. "Just rip into them with arrows and bolts! Too much of a risk to fight them directly!" shouts ths dwarven priest.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 8, 2003)

"Good work, priest!" Tarowyn yells as he follows Bhartus' instructions and rips into the ghouls with two more arrows. If he safely can, he will position himself between Norri and the undead filth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2003)

_Jericho continues to tussle withe ghoul he is facing, enraged and ready to throw his all into the strike with a mighty blow.  He will not chase them, but he stands his ground.

Using Power Attack +2 damage, -2 attack..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 9, 2003)

Whitney frowns and pulls one of her newly scribed scrolls out and starts reading it, pointing to one of the ghouls as she focuses on the ones that are holding her compatriot.

(Magic Missle: 3rd level)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2003)

Norri whimpers if possible, not so much out of worry but more out of irritation for being unable to help.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 10, 2003)

Jericho slashes at the ghoul but is unable to make contact with the cold flesh. Tarowyn unleashes another two arrows into the fiend which bit Norri, causing it to drop, three arrows jutting out of its head and neck.

The ghouls flee to the wall. The D'orite offers no quarter, however, slashing at the back of the one he engaged.

Whitney and Bhartus take aim at the same ghoul with bolt and spell. The Lady's magical might collides with one of the remaining creatures, its body slumping to the floor with a heap. Bhartus' bolt richochets off of a stalagmite.

_Jericho is up. One ghoul left cowering near the wall._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2003)

_Jericho slams his blade into the skull of the cowering ghoul with great force, offering no mercy for the tainted beast,_ "Now you die!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 10, 2003)

Whitney rushes over to see to her fallen comrade, "He looks well enough, save of course the foul magics of these creatures.. if I recall rightly that will fade with time."


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2003)

If the last ghoul is still alive come his turn, Bhartus will fire his bolt at it, else he'll try to see what he can do for Norri.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

A sound which could be identified as 'woohoo' can be heard from Norri upon his friends victory.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 10, 2003)

If Jericho doesn't succeed in killing the ghoul, Tarowyn will fire an arrow at it.


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2003)

Bhartus sends a small prayer to Moradin...


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 17, 2003)

Jericho charges the cowering ghoul, ripping a sideways wound through its torso which sends flesh flying everywhere. Tarowyn's arrows shoots straight through the creature's skull, forcing its head backwards with a *crack* of the neck. It collapses.

_Out of Initiative. Upon searching the walls, you discover a crevice some five feet wide, extending vertically to the top of the cave. You can not the see the end of this narrow tunnel. I'm back!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

_Jericho smiles with glee,_ "Thanks for the assist elfy, very fine shot indeed, very fine.  Just keep them arrows pointed at the enemy I like my pretty face, and women everywhere would befoul your name, if you took it away..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

Bhartus scowls. "If not for Moradin's power more of us might have ended up like our halfling friend." Bhartus goes over to do what he can for Norri with his _heal_ skill. "Feels like whole body went to sleep uh? You'd make a good decoration in a garden," Bhartus chuckles to himself at his joke.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 18, 2003)

"Bhartus.. you really should stop copying Jericho's joke sytle.. our little man night got eaten."  pats the paralysed man's hand. "Don't worry.. his skills are much better than his humor."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 18, 2003)

"At least Bhartus didn't joke about tossing him," Tarowyn says as he takes a look down the crevice, "I suppose they only do that to dwarves, eh Priest? Well Jericho, do you want to carry our little frozen friend here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"At least Bhartus didn't joke about tossing him," Tarowyn says as he takes a look down the crevice, "I suppose they only do that to dwarves, eh Priest? Well Jericho, do you want to carry our little frozen friend here?" *




_Jericho nods,_ "If he needs it, I can carry the wee man..."

_Jericho lifts up Norri, and carries him over his shoulder until he regains movement._


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

"Nobody tosses the dwarf. Nobody!" says Bhartus, stitching his brow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

Norri attempts a light-hearted chuckle through a clenched jaw.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Nobody tosses the dwarf. Nobody!" says Bhartus, stitching his brow. *




"Eeh!? Care to put a wager on that..." _Jericho smirks, glancing to Tarowyn,_ "I wager I could toss you, a good ten feet, with a good wind..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

"If you dare try...," says Bhartus, leaving the question in the air.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 18, 2003)

Whitney shakes her head with a wry smile, "True enough. Things must be improving if we're sniping at each other verbally." smiles


----------



## Mirth (Mar 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"I wager I could toss you, a good ten feet, with a good wind..." *




"Well, you did have beans this morning, Bhartus..." Tarowyn scratches his chin and smiles. "Okay, I'll take the bet. Perhaps you could toss him down this crevice, Jericho. That would take care of two things at once."


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

Bhartus checks the crevice, muttering under his breath. "I'd say it best we wait for the halfling to regain his movement. Not convenient to carry him around... like bad furniture."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

> "Not convenient to carry him around... like bad furniture."




Norri again makes a noise similiar to a chuckle.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 19, 2003)

Bhartus' care is unable to cure Norri of his ailment, which ends a couple of minutes later.

_Norri is no longer paralyzed. Proceed. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

_Jericho puts the wee man down, and  smirks,_ "Well now shall we get going, I have a vow to fulfill, all joking aside.."


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

"Time to watch our pouches again," quips Bhartus. He examines the crevice. "So who should climb first?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 19, 2003)

"You wouldn't steal mine would you?" Whitney says with a shy smile as Mist looks over her shoulder at him. 

"Mweow?" she asks?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2003)

> "You wouldn't steal mine would you?"




"Of course not!" he says, verging on yelling, "You and your friends saved me just then, in addition to all the good will you people have treated me with, knowin' nuthin' about me and all. I'd say you'd be better off watchin out that I don't slip money _into_ your pouches. I seriously owe you people."

[ooc: Jasamcarl, how much damage did I take in total during the combat?]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

"I can go, unless the elfy wants to climb down..." _Jericho says looking down the hole._


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 19, 2003)

ooc: I apologize for the mistermed description. The hole in the wall is actually a horizontal tunnel of those dimensions

_Norri: You took 7. Apologize again for the oversight._


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2003)

Bhartus casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on Norri. "Be careful next time and stay close to us," says the dwarf. "You have much to learn, young 'un. Perhaps you should have stayed at home and baked muffins and cornbread like your ancestors." 

_The party continues into the tunnel. Norri, Jericho, Bhartus, Whitney, Tarowyn sound like a good marching order?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2003)

"Hey the wee man is tough like bull.. like Jericho!  Onward wee man, onward!"

_Jericho steps forward... glaring about, he sniffs the air,_ "Evil around any corner..." _ he says softer,_ "make sure not to step in any...."

_Works for me Krug, I am down with that._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

Bhartus casts a Cure Light Wounds on Norri.

"Thanks Bhartus," he says with a grin.



> "Be careful next time and stay close to us," says the dwarf. "You have much to learn, young 'un. Perhaps you should have stayed at home and baked muffins and cornbread like your ancestors."




Norri thinks for a moment before saying, "And miss out on this? Never! I'd never get to meet the likes of good people like you if hid away in a hole, Bhartus."



> "Hey the wee man is tough like bull.. like Jericho! Onward wee man, onward!"




Norri gives a fancy little bow, and with a swish of the cloak Jericho bought him he advances carefully down the tunnel. He holds his torch in one hand and his crossbow in the other. [ooc: ready an action to drop the torch and fire the crossbow should we be attacked.]



> "Evil around any corner..." he says softer, "make sure not to step in any...."




Norri chuckles.

[ooc: Good old Balder's Gate, Minsc was a champ ]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2003)

"I'll take the rear," Tarowyn says as he checks his gear, "so everybody make sure that you duck if you want me to be able to fire at any uglies."


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 20, 2003)

The party begins its trek through the passage way. To most, the wall extend upwards into darkness.

_Bhartus and Tarowyn: you are able to discern that the ceiling is infact about 60ft above your heads. You spy a pack of batlike creatures clinging to the ceiling after passing some 60ft._ 

After traversing a few dozen feet, several insect like-bats decend within the torchlight, their reddish-brown wings flapping rapidly.


_Initiative: Strirges, Jericho, Tarowyn, Norri, Whitney, Bhartus._ 

The six creature buzz around Jericho, Bhartus, and Whitney before descending on them. Two land on the D'orite's neck. Both Bhartus and Whitney move quickly to be prevent a landing, but one lands on Bhartus' right hand and Whitney's hair.





_Jericho is up. There are six stirges total. Two have attached themselves to Jericho, and one each on Bhartus and Whitney. Two more remain unattached, buzzing near the center of the party's line of march._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2003)

"Ack get it off!" _Jericho tries to crush one of the things that has attahed to him..._ "nasty things!"


----------



## Krug (Mar 20, 2003)

Bhartus takes out his mace and strikes at the Strige on him.
"Off with you, bloody insect!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 20, 2003)

Whitney tries to hit the one on her to dislodge it. 
"Dratted pests!"

OOC: Can Mist help out?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2003)

Norri spins about and fires at one of the flying stirges.

"I _hate_ bugs!" he says.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 21, 2003)

Jericho's slash causes one of the pests to loose its  footing, but it quickly reattaches itself. 

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 21, 2003)

Seeing the stirge alight in Whitney's hair, Tarowyn tries to grab the creature and stab it with his dagger.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 21, 2003)

Tarowyn stabs at the creature, his silvered dagger glinting in the torchlight as he does so, only to be stained with green blood as the pest falls out of the now slightly discolored Lady's hair.

Norri's bolt lodges in one of the hovering creatures. It falls to the floor of the tunnel, next to Bhartus' feet.

_Whitney is up. Yes you can use Mist. I need to know which weapon you are using and on which stirge. There are four left, one on Bhartus, two on Jerichio, and one hovering near over your head._ 

OOC: By the way, Norri is at full health. I see I forgot to post that.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 21, 2003)

Whitney steps back and slashes outwards with her dagger, "I hated these things when I studied them at the academy!" Mist's yowl is pitiful as she tries to stay on Whitney's shoulder, her claws catching on her cloak.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 22, 2003)

Whitney's swing hits only air as Bhartus' mace swings down hard on the insect, leaving only a splotch.

Jericho feels two simultaenous piercing pains as the stirges' needle-like noses enter his exposed skin.

_Jericho takes 6 points of (temp)) constitutions damage._ 

Jericho is up.


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2003)

On his turn, Bhartus will strike at the stirges attacking Jericho. "HOLD STILL LADDIE!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 23, 2003)

Whitney turns and pulls a scroll from her belt and casts magic missle from it. (1st level of caster)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

_Jericho stumbles but continus to resist, trying to strike at one of the stirges..._ "Ack get off me... ye buggers..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 23, 2003)

Jericho, with one clean motion of his bastard sword, is able to slice through both of the stirges, leaving slight blemishes on his black armor.

The stirge hovering near Whitney attempted to make a dive for the Lady, but the wizard is able to dodge. Bhartus and Tarowyn swing and slash at it, but both are unable to connect. The vermin finally sucumbs to Whitney's arcane bolts, falling to the floor.

_Out of Initiative. I made a few assumptions since the outcome seemed set. Let me if this post didn't reflect your intent._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

"I feel just fine..." _Jericho collapses... his body feeling quite weak.. though still awake... he feels quite drained..._ "just fine..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 23, 2003)

Bhartus will see if he can do anything for Jericho with his _heal_ skill. "Surely that insect didn't do that much damage to you, D'orite?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus will see if he can do anything for Jericho with his heal skill. "Surely that insect didn't do that much damage to you, D'orite?" *




"I feel fine.. Bhartus... just a bit... tired... just a smidge..." _Jericho stands slowly,_ "Lets continue, I can still fight!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 23, 2003)

"For once let the priest do his work Jericho.. bravado is unneeded when you've been as skilled in sword play as you are." looks to Bhartus. "So how is our D'orite mule, aside from his usual stubborness?  I would ask him but experience has shown he down plays his wounds." smiles at Jericho.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"For once let the priest do his work Jericho.. bravado is unneeded when you've been as skilled in sword play as you are." looks to Bhartus. "So how is our D'orite mule, aside from his usual stubborness?  I would ask him but experience has shown he down plays his wounds." smiles at Jericho. *




_Jericho scowls,_ "A D'orite is no stranger to pain... Whitney... it makes us fight harder and stronger, now lets move... we have men to save... good men..." _Jericho will shrug off the help, and try to continue on..._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 24, 2003)

"At the very least let me take the lead for a while, you old warhorse," Tarowyn says to Jericho as he makes his way to the front of the line. "You can keep Whitney company. I'll call you if I need you." The elf winks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Norri reloads his crossbow and picks his torch back up before following Tarowyn further down the tunnel.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 24, 2003)

_Bhartus: You find there is nothing you can do for Jericho now. To speed his recovery, you will have to undertake longterm care._ 

After traversing another 60ft, the party emerges from the tunnel. You find yourselves in an oval shape cavern that is some 40ft wide and 60ft long. You are in the western entrance. There appears to have once been a far eastern entrance, but a rockslide has now rendered it inaccessable. An exit leads out of the south wall. A wave of torrid humidity washes over you as you step into this cavern. The floor is soft and covered with thick, damp moss. Immense, rootlike, brown-and-gray tendrils of vegetation dangle down from the ceiling overhead, lightly brushing the tops of the varied fungi that fill most of this circular chamber.


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2003)

"Be wary," says Bhartus. "These fungi could be dangerous."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

_Jericho nods, and growls,_ "They best not get on me bad side, or I will chop the lot of them up!"


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2003)

"Should we set the whole lot on fire?" Tarowyn asks as he eyes the vegetation.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2003)

"Only if its evil and if we want to die of suffocation," Norri replies, kepping well clear of them as often as possible.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 26, 2003)

ooc: so what are you guys doing?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

_Jericho growls, and presses on..._ "Merely fungi, lets go, we have a job to do!"


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2003)

Bhartus follows behind Jericho, constantly using his dwarven skills to analyse the area around him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 27, 2003)

Whitney stays in her spot and keeps quiet.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho growls, and presses on... "Merely fungi, lets go, we have a job to do!" *




"Slow down there, firebrand," Tarowyn says as he moves in front of Jericho. "Remember I'm taking the lead for a bit until you get your wind back."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 27, 2003)

"Might I suggest a goodly lenght of chain might be needed to get him to behave as you wish.. and a few strong horses to hold him back."


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 28, 2003)

As you cross towards the southern exit, a shrieking noise erupts from the fungi near the center of the cavern. A large violet mushroom suddenly arises, four vines rising in the air threateningly.

_Initiative: Norri, Tarowyn, Whitney, Shrieking Fungus(3), Jericho and Violet Fungus, Bhartus. You are 10ft southwest of the shrieking fungus and 20ft from the Violet._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

_Jericho growls..._ "That infernal noise.. you go silent now!" _ Jericho will use Power Attack (+3/-3) on the shreiking mushroom._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 29, 2003)

Whitney casts a spell at the shrieking fungus (Melf's Acid Arrow)


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2003)

Tarowyn diverts his attention to the violet fungus and fires two shots towards its big purple head.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 29, 2003)

Norri fires his crossbow at the closest opponent, then draws his dagger and enters melee with a mushroom that someone is already in combat with so as to flank them.


----------



## Krug (Mar 29, 2003)

Bhartus will fire his crossbow at the fungus. "Merely fungi... indeed!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 29, 2003)

"Is this why Dwarves are such stout folk Bhartus.. fighint your vegatables like this." Whitney asks with a smile as the melee ensues. "I read that many dwarven clans raise great forests of fungi and such..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 29, 2003)

Both Norri and Whitney's arrows, magical and mundane, silence the closest shrieking fungus. Tarowyn and Bhartus have similarly good luck with the Violet Fungus as their projectiles lodge into the tentacled creature. Jericho of course closes with one of the shriekers. His bastard sword swings, taking off a bit of the plant, though its infernal screaming doesn't end!

_Norri is up. There are two shrieking fungi remaining as well as the Violet. Just to be clear, all of fungi are northeast of the party, arranged in a square, with the violet on the northeast corner of this square._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 29, 2003)

Whitney pulls her crossbow and moves to take a shot that won't be interfeered with by Jericho's melee with the shrieker, keeping a close eye on the weakened warrior in case he needs aid (Taking my shot at Tarowyn's target)


----------



## Mirth (Mar 30, 2003)

While firing again on the purple mushroom D), Tarowyn calls out over his shoulder, "The rest of you, shut those things up! They'll bring every creature in this place down on our heads!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

"Silence you blasted fungus... Bhartus tell your underground cousin to shut its yap!" _Jericho tries to cut the shriker in half..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 30, 2003)

Norri moves to the fungi Jericho was slashing at, ending its shrieks with one downward stab of his dagger. Tarowyn lands two more arrows in the Violet Fungus, the shafts protruding from its purple base. Whitney's bolt flys wide of the remaining shrieker, its screach still echoing through the cavern as Jericho's wide slash fails to cleave it through the underbrush.

_Bhartus is up. Just one shrieker remaining._


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2003)

Bhartus will fire on the shrieker. "ShuT Up!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 31, 2003)

Bhartus' bolt sticks into the shrieker, but the darn thing just won't stop the shriekin'. 

_Norri is up._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

"There's times when I wish my torch had real fire on the end," Norri says through gritted teeth as he takes a swing at the shrieking plant, "Where's a vunerable spot on a plant?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"There's times when I wish my torch had real fire on the end," Norri says through gritted teeth as he takes a swing at the shrieking plant, "Where's a vunerable spot on a plant?" *




"Kill it till it dies wee man, kill it!" _Jericho growls... preparing to strike again if Norri can't finish it off..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 1, 2003)

Norri again attempts to stab the shrieking fungi, but it is finally silenced by two arrow shafts fired from Tarowyn's bow.

_Out of Initiative. Norri and Jericho: In the brush between the fungi in the center of the cavern, you spot two bodies, covered in leather armor with maces near the hands. Both are extremley pale. The only available exit remains the one to the south._ 

ooc: wanted to be expediant given the inevitable outcome of this fight. Let me know if i stepped on anyone's toes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

_Jericho checks the body over, waving for the party to come and look,_ "Hmm foul stuff it looks to me..." _he searches the bodies..._


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2003)

Bhartus examines the bodies to see if he can find out what they died of, or if they might be infected from the fungi in some way.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

"Well, if they ain't an unhealthy looking pair," Norri says, "I get the idea we'll be taking bad news back to our monk friends."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 1, 2003)

"Aye.. the outlook is looking grim." Whitney says as she takes in the bodies.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 1, 2003)

"Well, I say we recover the two bodies and take them back to Jericho's friends," Tarowyn says as he inventories his arrows. "We can get some rest, see if the others can help mend Jericho, restock our arsenal if need be and then come back to tackle whatever's left in those other tunnels. Does anyone have any spells that would help us protect these exits until we can return?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 1, 2003)

_Bhartus: It appears that the bodies have been utterly drained of blood, an unusual occurance, even with aggressive fungi._


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2003)

Bhartus says to the others, "The two have been drained of their blood. And I don't think Fungi do that." He grips his hammer, Moradin's symbol tightly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

_Jericho hefts a body over his shoulder,_ "Aye as much as I wish to press on, you make good sense, elfy, can someone grab the other body?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 3, 2003)

The party retreats with the bodies back through the caverns. They reach the steep wall that leads up to the Order's Crypt, where a Brother stands ready. He calls for help and brings levy and rope to hoist both the corpses and bodies up into the crypt.

Upon examining the bodies, the worn face of the Abbot crinkles in a teary sorrow, "Yes, it appears Brothers Jesop and Evan have heard the Laughing God's cackle. They will be with Telmor soon enough. But no brother Durham?" The Abbot stands and, after directing the monks in the preparation for the slain informs the party that quarters would be provided for the night. He sends healers to assist Brother Bhartus in aiding Jericho's recovery from the stirges' stings.

_Jericho regains 2 constitution._ 

_ooc: feel free to tell me what you are doing. otherwise, we will continue at the southern exit of the cavern with the fungi._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 3, 2003)

_OOC: Restocking my arrows. Man, should have gotten that Quiver of Ehlonna last time. Guess it'll be next on my list._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

_Jericho rests until it is time to leave, he is solemn and pays his respects to the fallen priests... but more determined to find Brother Durham, alive..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

Norri takes some time to chill out. Wandering the halls of the monks' residence and soaking in their way of life. He takes some time to fix nicks in his armour and adjust the string on his crossbow before they go back in.


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2003)

Bhartus tries to ask around if the priests know what creature could have did what it did to the two brothers. After that, he will reenter the tunnels.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 4, 2003)

The party rests and restocks during the night as the bodies of the young acolytes are given a ceremonial burial in line with the secret rites of the Order. Upon Bhartus' questioning, all the brothers confess ignorance as to what could have been responsible for the removal of the Brothers' blood.

Early next morning, the Fists reenter the cavern, making their way back to the cavern with the Fungi. A short while after entering the southern exit, they come upon a domed shaped cavern, some 80ft in diameter, with the ceiling rising 25ft over their heads. A chasm (10ft wide) stretches across the center of this cavern from east to west, splitting it neatly in half. Overgrown stalactites and stalagmites clutter the chamber near the periphery of the torchlight, making it seem like a pair of giant, open jaws.

_Tarowyn and Bhartus: Near the center of the room across the chasm you spot two orcs standing near a campfire, both armed with javelins, which they raise to attack.

Grunts can be heard past the light of the torch, coming from the south side of the cavern.

Initiative: Tarowyn, Orcs, Jericho, Whitney, Norri, Bhartus._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

_Jericho growls, his blade and shield already, ready,_ "Hmm orcs, this should be interesting eh, elfy?  Lets kill them till they are dead!"

_If the orcs are far enough away, then Jericho will use his shortbow, but if they are within 30 feet he will move 20 forward and ready an action to attack if one of the rocs gets into range of his sword._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

Whitney unlimbers her crossbow and takes aim, either at any orc that looks like a missile shooter or a caster, then any potential flankers.


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2003)

"Perhaps we should try to keep them to the chasm," says Bhartus. "It sounds like more of their fellows will be joining them soon!"

Bhartus will fire his crossbow at the orcs.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 5, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Perhaps we should try to keep them to the chasm," says Bhartus. "It sounds like more of their fellows will be joining them soon!"
> 
> Bhartus will fire his crossbow at the orcs. *




"Good idea, priest," Tarowyn says as he lets fly with two arrows, one towards each of the two orcs. "Maybe you or Whitney can hit a bunch of them with a big spell."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2003)

Norri moves forward quietly, trying to find a stalagmite for cover from where he can see their opponents. He raises his crossbow to his shoulder and lets a bolt off at the closest orc.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 5, 2003)

Tarowyn's arrows fly wide of the orcs as they respond by tossing their javelins at the elf, both of collide only with the stone and dirt floor of the cavern. Whitney and Norri's crossbow bolts take both of the beastmen in the eye and stomach respectivly, causing them to fall over their camp fire.

Just as Bhartus finishes his directions to the party, four orcs charge into the area with the torchlight, greataxes in hand. One swings at Jericho, but the D'orite quickly evades. Another brings the axehead down on the elf, grazing Tarowyn's arm while two more charge Bhartus, flanking him, their axeblades ringing off the dwarf's armor as the flesh underneath takes a pounding.

_Tarowyn takes 5. Bhartus takes 16. _ 

_Tarowyn is up. Same initiative as before. One orc each is in melee with Jericho and Tarowyn while two are with Bhartus. I am assuming standard formation, excluding Norri._


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2003)

Bhartus takes out his mace and strikes at either one of the orcs. If he can, he'll take a 5' step towards Jericho and next to Whitney.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2003)

_Jericho tries to cut orc in fornt of him down, and then makes his way towards Bhartus to aid the dwarf in combat,_ "Ack ye missed me, ye ugly oaf, now taste the steel of the mighty JERICHO!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2003)

Whitney reloads and moves to the next target, her face grim as she lines up on the next target.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 6, 2003)

In terms of Position, i was thinking something like this:

O J T O
    W
O B O

With Norri being about 15ft feet off to the left.


----------



## Krug (Apr 6, 2003)

_Have changed my move to reflect the map..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Norri places his crossbow on the ground and draws his dagger as he moves up and attempts a flanking sneak attack on one of the orcs flanking Bhartus.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 6, 2003)

Barely avoiding a killing blow from the greataxe, Tarowyn slashes at the orc with his rapier and dagger.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 6, 2003)

Tarowyn, after dropping his bow, makes his attacks, missing with his rapier, but, but stabbing the orc in its shoulder with the dagger. The orcs make another furious series of attacks. Bhartus, already in dire straits, takes an axe blow to the shoulder, nocking him unconscience. Jericho slices through the orc facing him, taking off its arms in a torrent of blood.

Norri, hiding behind a stalagtite, is surprised when another orc, wearing no armor and brandishing only a club, suddenly materializes 10ft away from him. It raises its finger to the halfing and unleashes a wave a fire. The halfing's nimbleness allows him to duck under the flame, avoiding any damage.

Meanwhile, Whitney fires a bolt into one of the orcs that felled Bhartus, grazing the back of its neck, causing a roar to be unleashed.

_Bhartus takes 14. He is now at -6._ 

_Norri is up. The situation has changed, so I am giving you a chance to change your move._ 

_ New Initiative for next round: Tarowyn, orcs, Jericho, orc adept, Whitney, Norri_ 

The new map looks something like this:

            J T O
           W
           O    O


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2003)

"Help Bhartus!" _Jericho roars, as he brings his blade down on one of the orcs that struck Bhartus,_ "You hurt my little friend, now I kill you!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Norri's entire body seems to make one big twitch as he avoids a wave of fire. Emerging unscathed he changes plans, realising the best way to help Bhartus now would be to end the combat quickly. He moves over to the spellcaster now, attempting to cut open the orc.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 6, 2003)

Tarowyn runs to Bhartus' aid, leaving Jericho to deal with his orc. He will dispense 2 CLW potions to the fallen cleric.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 6, 2003)

Norri's dagger moves swiftly, lopping off the finger that the orc shamen used to unleash his sorcerous flames, blood spilling over the halfling's leather armor. (Critical)

As Tarowyn steps over to aid Bhartus, the orcs take their oppurtunity to swing their axes. The one with whom he was in melee scars the elfs back. As the battle rages around him, he is able to treat the dwarf with one of his potions, making the fallen cleric's breathing more steady.

_Tarowyn takes 5 

Bhartus regains 3. He is now stable at -3. 

Two of the orcs crown move on Whitney. One is able to to but the head of the wizardress with its axe. The other tries to lop off Tarowyn's head, but the elf ducks towards Bhartus.

Whitney takes 10. 

Jericho moves and with one clean cleave removes the head of one of the orcs engaging Whitney and the one attacking Tarowyn.

Whitney is up. One axe bearing orc left as well as the shaman in combat with Norri. 

Combat Map:

    J
    W 
    O T_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2003)

"I will skin yah, you stupid orc for hurting my lady love!" _Jericho brings the blade down on the orc facing Whitney, though if that one is finished he will rush to assist Norri, and attempt to flank the orc shaman._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2003)

Whitney drops to one knee and tries to carefully moving away from the Orcs holding her head as the ringing carefully


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 6, 2003)

The orc shamen grunts in poor common, "Brave little one, but..." he steps back 5ft mumbling as a red glow emmits from his body. Suddenly, three duplicates of the orc emerge from his body, "Homzahk of the Crookedtusk recieve more than strength from Orcfather (Grummsh)." All the clones appear to speak simultaneously.

_Norri: you can not distinguish which one is the original._

Whitney carefully steps back from the orc in an attempt to avoid the oncomeing melee with the D'orite.

_Norri is up._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 7, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *As Tarowyn steps over to aid Bhartus, the orcs take their oppurtunity to swing their axes. The one with whom he was in melee scars the elfs back. As the battle rages around him, he is able to treat the dwarf with one of his potions, making the fallen cleric's breathing more steady.
> 
> Tarowyn takes 5
> 
> Bhartus regains 3. He is now stable at -3.*




Tarowyn takes the chance to quickly pour another CLW potion down Bhartus' throat. "Come on, Bhartus! We need your help here!" the elf roughly whispers as he leaves the dwarf's side and returns to melee with the orc that is attacking Whitney.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2003)

Norri curses and lunges at an image.

"Ya father can't help ya now!" he yells.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 7, 2003)

Norri's lunge at one of the 'shamans' is unsuccessful as the creature steps to the side.

Tarowyn further administration of the healing potion to the Bhartus proves successful in reviving the dwarf, even as the elf has to avoid another swing of the orc's axe.

_Bhartus regains 7. He is now at 4 and can take his turn this round, though it will be move-equivilant to stand._ 

The orc swings at the angered Jericho, its axehead only managing to glance of his armor, the D'orite responding with a sideways cut which tears a wicked scar through the orc's chest. The creature collapses to the ground, a pool of blood splattering though the cavern floor.

The orc shamen illusions begin chanting, green energy arising from each as a similarly colored explosion erupts around Whitney, the feint glow spreading out over 15ft. It does not appear to have an effect.

_Whitney is up. Just the orc shaman and his three images remain._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

_Jericho spins on his heels, and chuckles dryly,_ "Where is ye foul father now, ORC!" _Jericho scowls, but hangs back waiting for Whitney to act before he goes a killing..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2003)

Whitney pulls a scroll from her belt and chants it out quickly, looking to dispell an image at the very least . (Magic Missle 1st level)


----------



## Krug (Apr 8, 2003)

Bhartus will stand, groggy, and fire his crossbow at the shaman or his images.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus will stand, groggy, and fire his crossbow at the shaman or his images. *




"Back on your feet, Bhartus! Huzzah, and now my smelly friend, say hello to my blade," _Jericho rushes forward and tries to cut down an orc image..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

Norri tries again to sink his dagger into the shaman.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 8, 2003)

Whitney's magic bombards one of the 'Homzahks', the duplicate shattering into pieces of glass which then fade away. A similar effect greets Norri as his dagger breaks through another image. The now revived Bhartus lets fly a bolt which goes wide of one of the two remaining 'orcs'.

_Tarowyn is up. Just Homzahk and his one duplicate left._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 8, 2003)

Tarowyn will throw both of his daggers at the "two" remaining orcs.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 9, 2003)

One of Tarowyn's daggers finds its mark with one 'orc' while flying wide of the other. The dagger that does strike slices through the side of the orc; it does not shatter. Jericho then charges that same orc making a sideways slice which the shamen jumps back from, but leaving a long slice along his chest.

Homzahk steps back five feet. Both he and his duplicate are seen to remove a small leather cannister from his belt, and swallow. The scar the D'orite left fades.

_Whitney is up. The real orc is now obvious._


_ooc: edited.. my bad _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

_*OOC:* I take it the second Tarowyn, is actually Jericho..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Whitney grins and points her finger, as her other hand dips into a pouch on her waist and pulls out a hand ful of compents as she finishes her spell, blinking her eyes to keep her vision clear as the blood flow from her scalp wound drips 


OOC: Melf's Acid Arrow


----------



## Mirth (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: I take it the second Tarowyn, is actually Jericho... *




_OOC: Naw, Tarowyn just plain kicks @$$! _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

"Gotcha now!" Norri yells.

He weaves his way behind the shaman, attempting to flank him with the aid of one of the others, then tries sneak attacking the shaman while he's flanked.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 9, 2003)

Tarowyn will retrieve his bow and fire on the shaman. Twice if possible.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

_Jericho laughs, as he steps forward to finish the job if the orc shaman is still alive, by the time he is ready to strike,_ "Now you die!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 10, 2003)

The acid arrow flies into the chest of the orc, causing boils to erupt on its chest. It roars in agony.

Norri comes up from behind it for a killing blow, but the thrust with his dagger fails as the blade scratches against the side of a stalagtite (critical miss).

_Bhartus is up._


----------



## Krug (Apr 10, 2003)

Bhartus will fire with his crossbow at the shaman.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 10, 2003)

Bhartus' shot goes wide as Jericho moves on the orc. Flanked by Norri, he can only stand as the D'orite's bastard sword come hurtling down on him, cleaving his body in two straight through the middle. Both halves fall to floor. Blood is everywhere within the area of the torchlight. 

_Out of Inititative._ 

Across the chasm, along the south wall of the cavern, another opening is present, but largly blocked by a sizable (but perhaps moveable) boulder.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 10, 2003)

Whitney sighs with relief and sits down. "Oh my head." fumbling with her pouch while Mist purrs to her, clearly concerned.


----------



## Krug (Apr 10, 2003)

Bhartus casts a _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on himself.

"I suggest we recuperate before moving on, that boulder will still be there tomorrow" says the dazed dwarf. "Thank you my companions for saving me."

"How many orcs have we slayed since we begun?" he throws the question into the air.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

_Jericho shrugs,_ "A whole tribe has fallen to this blade, I love my job," _he grins..._

"Oh you alright Bhartus?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Norri pries his weapon from the crack in the stalagtite, then heads over to Bhartus. The image of an orc being cut in half is playing over and over in his mind.

"You're a tough dwarf, but I guess thats like saying a rock is hard. Kinda redundant," Norri smiles and gives Bhartus a thumbs up before he noticices some blood on himself and starts to clean it off.

He collects his crossbow and looks over the orcs' remains for anything of value.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 12, 2003)

Moradin's power graces Bhartus, healing the wounds the dwarf suffered under his armor.

_Bhartus regains 7._ 

The orcs possess nothing beyond their weapons and armor. They strangely had very little food.

_Norri, Whitney, Tarowyn: As the party discusses their options, you faintly here crys from beyond the boulder. "Help! The All-Father bless you, I'm in here!!"_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2003)

_Jericho scoffs,_ "No booty, but cheap orcish axes... bah... bastards... you alright Whitney?"

_Jericho pats her rump,_ "I can make yah feel better if need be..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 12, 2003)

"As if this head wound didn't make a big enough headache." she said looking over at Bartus. "I doun't suppose you have any healing magics left my friend?"


OOC: Got 4 hp left guys


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2003)

Norri heads over to the source of the sound trying to find a way to it.


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2003)

Bhartus casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ on Whitney.
"I don't have much healing magics left," he says. "Who else needs healing?"
Bhartus, who hasn't heard the noise wonders about Norri. "What's gotten into him?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 12, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Bhartus casts a Cure Light Wounds on Whitney.
> "I don't have much healing magics left," he says. "Who else needs healing?"
> Bhartus, who hasn't heard the noise wonders about Norri. "What's gotten into him?" *




"He heard something over there." points in the directin that Norri is headed. "I hear it a little over the ringing in my head.. thanks again for the healing..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 13, 2003)

Whitney's headache abates as an almost holy clarity is bestowed by Bhartus' care.

_Whitney regains 9._ 

ooc: Everyone will have to make the 10ft jump over the chasm in order to get to the south end of the cavern.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 13, 2003)

Whitney stands and smiles. "Thank you Bhartus, that helped a lot."

Looks at the chasm. "Well, days like this I wish I was more skilled in magics."


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Whitney's headache abates as an almost holy clarity is bestowed by Bhartus' care.
> 
> Whitney regains 9.
> 
> ooc: Everyone will have to make the 10ft jump over the chasm in order to get to the south end of the cavern. *




_How deep is the chasm?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2003)

"The orcs must have a way of getting over," Norri says, "It's likely to be a side passage or something, going around I'd guess."

Norri looks for any other passages leading out of where they are.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 13, 2003)

The chasm is deep enough that, even with torchlight, you are unable to see the bottom.

_Norri is unable to find any side passages._ 

OOC: I will allow those who wish to take 10 on this check. Consult the phb to see if you are capable of doing this or if you think the risk is worth it. Obviously, a running jump would be advisable.

Let me know when/if you decide to jump.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2003)

"Well anyone got a plan, it don't look far, but I think messing up is out of the question," _Jericho kicks a rock down into the chasm... and listens for an echo, or any sound._


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2003)

"Well perhaps some of you will go first, and then... dangle a rope across," he says. 

_No way I'll make it if I take 10._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 13, 2003)

"Ah definitely.." listens for eht rock to fall as well.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 14, 2003)

Three seconds later, everyone hears the pebble crash into the bottom of the chasm.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2003)

Norri gives a sneaky grin then pulls a vial from his backpack.

"This little concoction friends can allow you to leap great distances in a single bound," he gives it a little swirl, watching the contents of the vial dance for a moment, "I'll go if someone else has some rope I could make use of, securely attach it to a rock spike and stuff."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

"You and me both, you gofirst little man and then I shall follow, I think I can jump it..." _Jericho will attempt to jump after Norri does so..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 14, 2003)

Norri and Jericho are able to jump the chasm and proceed to tie the rope to a stalagtite. Everyone else attempts the jump, but fall short, only saved by the rope in their hands, struggling back to the surface of the cavern.

Everyone is now near the campfire, standing over the corpses of the two orcs who greeted you upon your entrance to the cavern. The boulder stands waiting.

_ooc: decided to speed through this. just wanted to make sure everyone gave it some consideration._ 


_ooc: Festy, I didn't take your potion of Jump into account, because you could have made the jump by just taking 10. Let me know if I didn't translate your intent here._


----------



## Krug (Apr 14, 2003)

Bhartus knocks against the Boulder. "Who is there? Why have you been trapped inside?"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 15, 2003)

Tarowyn retrieves his two daggers and his bow, securing them before making the jump after the others.



			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Everyone else attempts the jump, but fall short, only saved by the rope in their hands, struggling back to the surface of the cavern.*




"Ugh," the elf grunts as he grasps the rope and pulls himself up. "Thanks for the help you two," he says to Norri and Jericho once he's safe on the other side. "Jericho, should we put our shoulders with the priest's and try to move this rock?"

_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. I see you saw my thread in Talking the Talk._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Ugh," the elf grunts as he grasps the rope and pulls himself up. "Thanks for the help you two," he says to Norri and Jericho once he's safe on the other side. "Jericho, should we put our shoulders with the priest's and try to move this rock?"
> *




_Jericho smirks, and moves to try and move the rock with his great strength,_ "Alright, I can give that a try!  Lets go elfy, lets move this rock!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2003)

Whitney uses the rope to get across, taking a hard time of it. "So much easier if I could have found a copy of a shape changing spell." gasps windedly as she finishes the crossing over.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

[ooc: no probs, this way it can be available if ever needed another time ]

Norri takes a quick look around the boulder before the others get to work.

"Hold up, just gotta make sure they haven't set anything up to go off if we tries to help our friend within," he explains.

Once Norri is satisfied he gives the others a hand, if it'll help, in moving the boulder.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 15, 2003)

_Norri: you do not discern any signs of a trap._ 

Jericho, Tarowyn, and Norri are able to slowly force the boulder, inch by inch, to the side. A couple of minutes later, and the passage southward lies clear.

Though slightly muffled, everyone can now hear a cry emenating from the newly revealed tunnel, "Help!! Have mercy!!"


_Jericho: You recognize the voice as that of Brother Durham._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2003)

_Jericho rushes in, glancing about,_ "Brother Durham?  Brother Durham, where are you, are you well..." his blade still in hand, "if they have hurt you!  They will pay!"


----------



## Krug (Apr 15, 2003)

Bhartus follows behind, crossbow cocked and ready. He'll stay away from Melee combat now and move to the 2nd row of the party.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Norri moves up alongside Bhartus, his own crossbow ready.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 16, 2003)

The Fists rush into the darkened tunnel which goes on for some 30ft. The tunnel opens into a small cavern with a ceiling about 8 feet high. A large pile of coins spills from a few burlap sacks lying at the eastern end of the cave. Bodies litter the ground, but only one of them, a blonde-haired man dressed in armor and the shredded remnants of brown robes, is moving. Though bound and partially gagged, he manages to shout a muffled greeting at your arrival. "Thank you, All-Father, thank you." His eyes set on Jericho, traveling from his black armor up to his face. "By the gods, Jericho, is that you?"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 17, 2003)

Ever suspicous, Tarowyn lets Jericho and Bhartus tend to the monk as he scouts the cavern for other attackers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

"The very same, Brother Durham," _Jericho grins, helping the priest up, and untying him, by cutting his bonds,_ "I told you I would repay your kindness, one day, and I always keep my word..."

"Good to see you well, friend, considering the situation..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

Norri's attention is grabbed by the coins as the others attend to Brother Durham. He keeps his crossbow at the ready as he goes over to investigate the abandoned riches.

"Well, well, well, tis appears someone has left a large sum of money here," he then calls back over his shoulder, "This coin belong to you and ya friends Brother Durham?"


----------



## Krug (Apr 17, 2003)

"Who tied you up Brother?" says Bhartus. He is a bit suspicious. "What happened here?" He examines the bodies.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 18, 2003)

"Blessed be to Telmor to send me such aid, whether D'orite or not." He looks to Bhartus and begins speaking raggedly, "The orcs. They are Crookedtusks. Their tribe has been raiding the villages around our Monastery for years. The treasure is theirs. They came...to find something....in these caverns... a blood drinker...he was awoken by the earthquake... he ambushed my poor brothers and I...left the orcs to guard the caverns...Simone Delcielus...an old name...." His eyes and head drop to gaze at the floor. He only slowly trys to stand, even after Jericho removed the rope that bound him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2003)

"A blood drinker?" Whitney frowns. "That is not good news, did it kill them?" looks to the others. "I say take the bodies and put them to proper rest before they rise again."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2003)

Norri gets up from inspecting the cash and turns to Durham.

"Thats bad. Very, very bad, but on the plus side are there any orcs alive to worry about their treasure? Maybe it could be shared out amoungst all those who had suffered from orc raids in the past," Norri suggests, obviously distracted by the large sum of money.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 18, 2003)

_A blood-drinker..._ Tarowyn's head snaps around at the good brother's words. He eyeballs the monk from across the room trying to get a good look at his face. 

"How have you survived down here, brother?" the elf calls out to the captive as he also tries to get Bhartus' attention. "The orcs we killed just now barely had scraps to get by on..." 

If Bhartus looks at Tarowyn, the elf will try to bring attention to the holy symbol that the dwarven priest wears. 

_I hope I'm wrong..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

_Jericho smirks,_ "Don't worry about anything Brother Durham, we will get you out of here and to safety, you are in the care of the Fists of Duvik now, and none can stand before us!"

_Jericho will help Brother Durham walk..._

"Lets go, we got what we came for!"


----------



## Krug (Apr 18, 2003)

"And how did you survive, Brother?" says Bhartus. He brings out hsi holy symbol and waves it in the air. "Where is the blood drinker? Mordain will dismiss him into the hells!" Bhartus shoves it in Durham's direction.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"And how did you survive, Brother?" says Bhartus. He brings out hsi holy symbol and waves it in the air. "Where is the blood drinker? Mordain will dismiss him into the hells!" Bhartus shoves it in Durham's direction. *




_Jericho pushes Bhartus back..._ "What has gotten into you, Bhartus, we don't have time for such games... stand back, and allow the Brother passage, has he not suffered enough!?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 18, 2003)

None of you detect any falsehoods in the brother's story....


----------



## Krug (Apr 19, 2003)

"Well lets get you out then!" says Bhartus. He waits for Norri to examine the sacks to ensure there are no traps. The whole thing seems suspicious to him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 19, 2003)

In the face of the harsh questions, the monk stands straight, opening his mouth to bare his teeth, all of which are pointed. "Jericho, the orc shamen, he must have put a spell on your friends. They have all gone mad. Protect me Jericho...."

_Surprise Round Initiative: Tarowyn and Brother Durham, Bhartus. Everyone else I'm judging to be unaware._ 

Combat map looks like this:

             wwwwwwwwwwww
            w             J D
          w               
         w  N            T B

                             W




w= cavern wall, 5ft section


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 19, 2003)

In the face of the harsh questions, the monk stands straight, opening his mouth to bare his teeth, all of which are pointed. He looks to the D'orite "Jericho, the orc shamen, he must have put a spell on your friends. They have all gone mad. Protect me Jericho...." (Charm effect)

_Surprise Round Initiative: Tarowyn and Brother Durham, Bhartus. Everyone else I'm judging to be unaware._ 

Combat map looks like this:

             wwwwwwwwwwww
            w             J D
          w               
         w  N            T B

                             W




w= cavern wall, 5ft section


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 19, 2003)

In the face of the harsh questions, the monk stands straight, opening his mouth to bare his teeth, all of which are pointed. He looks to the D'orite "Jericho, the orc shamen, he must have put a spell on your friends. They have all gone mad. Protect me Jericho...." (Charm effect)

_Surprise Round Initiative: Tarowyn and Brother Durham, Bhartus. Everyone else I'm judging to be unaware._ 

Combat map looks like this:

             wwwwwwwwwwww
            w             J D
          w               
         w  N            T B

                             W




w= cavern wall, 5ft section


----------



## Krug (Apr 19, 2003)

"As I feared!" says Bhartus. He will try to _turn_ Durham. "Jericho, do not be fooled! He is evil!"

_If Jericho is charmed,_ thinks Bhartus to himself, _we will be in dire danger!_


----------



## Mirth (Apr 19, 2003)

"Jericho, defend yourself!" Tarowyn screams before releasing an arrow into the hideous creature, his fears realized. "That beast has killed your friend and is now desecrating his body!"

As his second arrow flies towards its target, Tarowyn screams to Bhartus, "Can't Moradin do anything?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

_Jericho can only blink caught up in all the confusion..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2003)

Whitney steps back her face creased in horror was she brings up her hand and starts chanting. 


(OOC: Magic Missle.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2003)

Norri goes pale, taking a step back before firing his crossbow at the creature.

"We're in big trouble..." he says weakly.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 20, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri goes pale, taking a step back before firing his crossbow at the creature.
> 
> "We're in big trouble..." he says weakly. *




_You got that right, little one,_ Tarowyn thinks to himself as he watches Jericho do *absolutely nothing.*


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 20, 2003)

As Durham's words echo through the cavern, Tarowyn is able to let fly one arrow at the evil spawn. The arrow head grazes the monk's arm, but it does not seem to have an effect.

Bhartus' symbol shines with divine light, but Durham seems completly unaffected.

"Your God has no place here, dwarf. My new Master has more active patrons. Jericho, stop your friends, they have gone mad."

_Jericho: you feel compelled to help save your friend from the savage hands of your fellow Fists._

_Initiative: Jericho, Tarowyn and Brother Durham, Whitney, Norri, Bhartus_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2003)

_Jericho growls..._ "You have gone too far elfy!"

_Jericho rushes forward and slashes at Tarowyn with his blade... setting himself up for a cleave attack..._

_Sometimes I don't think when I write..._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho rushes forward and slashes at Jericho with his blade.../i] *



_

OOC: Whew! I thought he was going to attack Tarowyn

Seeing his friend on the move towards him, Tarowyn runs. "You've never been able to best me, D'Orite scum!" the elf taunts Jericho. I've got to keep out of Jericho's reach and keep his attention on me. If I can draw him away, perhaps the others can deal with that monster._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2003)

Norri lets a bolt fly at the fiend, muttering a short prayer to any diety willing to listen as it sails to its target.


----------



## Krug (Apr 20, 2003)

Bhartus casts _Hold Person_ on Jericho. 

_I hope this works..._ the priest thinks to himself.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 22, 2003)

Tarowyn ably dodges the charmed D'orites swing, retreating towards the north face of the cavern with the D'orite in hot pursuit as the now monstrous Brother Durham rushes towards Bhartus. "Even the Gods have to hear the Laugh, Priest....I should know..." His hands slam towards the dwarf's head, but instead glance of his armor as Bhartus moves to avoid. 

Norri's arrow goes wide, to be followed by Whitney's baneful Art, the glowing blue balls colliding with Durham, who screams in pain.

Bhartus steps back five feet, Moradin's power filling the room, white light bathing over Jericho, stopping the misguided warrior in his tracks.

_Jericho is Held for 3 rounds._ 

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Krug (Apr 22, 2003)

_Will wait to see what the others do before making my move..._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2003)

Seeing Jericho frozen in place, Tarowyn pauses for a brief moment, then turns and fires two arrows at the Laughing God's patsy, Brother Durham. After the they are in flight, the elf rushes forward to close the distance between he and the enemy, calling back over his shoulder to the captive D'orite, "You'll thank us later, boyo!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

Norri steps away from the creature before hurriedly reloading and firing again.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 25, 2003)

Both of Tarowyn's arrows scrape Durham's now inhuman flesh, inflicting little to no harm on the creature. The former monk in fact seems to be recovering from Whitney's magic, the marred skin repairing itself. Suddenly his form dissapates into a blue gas, the cloud of which moves back to the southern wall of the cavern.

_Whitney is up._ 

ooc: sorry for the delays. crunch time at the uni.


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2003)

"It is near impossible for us to slay it!" says Bhartus. "Its wounds heal! And we have nothing that we can touch it in its gaseous form!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2003)

"Then we gather the stuff and leave, prepare for anothe rmatch later. I am sure we can get holy water and relics from the monks."


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2003)

"Well there's the problem of your charmed D'orite who thinks the vampire is his new best friend...", says Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

_Jericho boils in his frozen state..._

_*I will tear ye all limb from limb, for this injustice!*_


----------



## Mirth (Apr 25, 2003)

Watching for the vampire's return, Tarowyn shouts over his shoulder, "We don't have much time! Whoever knows how best to use a rope should tie up Jericho, and then let's get the hell out of here!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Watching for the vampire's return, Tarowyn shouts over his shoulder, "We don't have much time! Whoever knows how best to use a rope should tie up Jericho, and then let's get the hell out of here!" *





"I would defintely suggest they be tight.. I don't have any magics to undo such a charm." looks at Jericho's eyes. "He's quite .. angry from the looks of it."


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2003)

Bhartus grabs some rope from the floor or some from the backpack, keeping watch on the cloud. "Tie him up quick and drag him out!" He takes out a vial of holy water from his pack and passes the other to Tarowyn.

_So why did the priest pretend to be tied up when he could have changed to a cloud at any time?_ wonders Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 25, 2003)

ooc: I will wait for Norri to respond before going ahead. By the way, some should probably remember that gaseous form doesn't neccessarily immune one to magic.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 26, 2003)

"Don't forget to strip him of weapons for the time being, either," Tarowyn reminds them, getting more anxious with each passing moment.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 27, 2003)

ooc: ok, everybody let me know who exactly is doing what.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 27, 2003)

ooc: could someone try to contact festy? He hasn't responded in several days.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 27, 2003)

Norri uses rope to tie Jericho. Bhartus and Tarowyn drag the frozen and furious D'orite out of the small cavern back into the short tunnel. As they do so, a voice emenates from the cloud. "There is no escape. When my master has gathered his strength, you and the monks above show perish along with the rest of this kingdom; even the gods will tremble."

Moving at a brisk pace, the party emerges in the larger proceeding cavern. You are now 15 ft from the chasm on the southern end, near the orcs' campfire, the bodies still lying around.


_Bhartus is up. I will leave it to everyone to decide how they plan to cross the chasm with Jericho in the condition he is in. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 27, 2003)

Whitney frowns as she looks over teh chasm. "How are we going to get him across like this? I mean.. we can't leave hi behind.. the vampire will get him."


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2003)

_Apologies missed this thread._

Bhartus hands the holy water to Tarowyn. He takes Jericho's weapons from him. He looks at Jericho. "We're your friends too, and you're protecting a vile vampire! He'll drink your blood and make you one of them!"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 28, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *ooc: By the way, some should probably remember that gaseous form doesn't neccessarily immune one to magic. *




_OOC: Sorry everybody, had to go out of town unexpectedly. Thought I would bump the above DM advice for Whitney and Bhartus _

As soon as they are far enough away from the cloud, Tarowyn whispers to Whitney, "I wonder how well that vile being would fare if you smacked with some more of your magic light-bolts?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

_Jericho remains frozen, but his eyes seethe with rage....

*You keep talking elfy, and you too Bhartus, I will break you over me kneee like so... arrgh the indignity!*_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Sorry everybody, had to go out of town unexpectedly. Thought I would bump the above DM advice for Whitney and Bhartus
> 
> As soon as they are far enough away from the cloud, Tarowyn whispers to Whitney, "I wonder how well that vile being would fare if you smacked with some more of your magic light-bolts?" *




Whitney nods. "Alright." pulls a scroll from her belt and readies it, casting quickly. (and doing so again if it's in range)

OOC: BTW.. like the Mirth pic.. who did it?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Norri retrieves the untied end of the rope and jumps back over the chasm where he secures it to a stalagmite there.

"If you all come across first I could untie the rope from that end and tie it to Jericho. We then swing him across and you guys pull him up. I'll jump back across and we'll be off," Norri suggests.


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 29, 2003)

_Bhartus is up._


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2003)

Bhartus will help move Jericho over the chasm. If he sees the Brother approaching, he'll throw the holy water at it.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

_*Watch the Family Jewels!*_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

_*OOC:* Our DM should be back soon, so for anyone not listening, I shall Bump this thread for his eventual return!_


----------



## jasamcarl (May 6, 2003)

ooc: I'm back. Anyone other than Bhartus going to take Norri's lead?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2003)

OOC: Whitney is covering the others, making ready to cast magic missle from her scroll


----------



## jasamcarl (May 7, 2003)

Bhartus jumps the chasm, using the rope to climb up the side of the crevice when he falls short. He and Norri proceed afterwards to pull Jericho across.

_Tarowyn is up. Are you coming across the cavern or not?_


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2003)

_OOC: I thought Whitney was firing on the vamp and was waiting to see what happened._

Tarowyn secures the line on the opposite side of the chasm from Norri and Bhartus and helps them guide Jericho across. The elf's eyes dart about watching for the enemy.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 7, 2003)

The remainder of the party crosses the chasm with the frozen Jericho. Two blue lights that appear to be eyes can be seen through the darkness of the tunnel entrance on the south end of the cavern (now other side of the chasm).

_Tarowyn is up._

_Jericho: you no longer feel the restraint of divine power, though you are still bound by rope._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2003)

_*OOC:* Jericho is frozen for 3 rounds, how many rounds has it been since he was Frozen by the spell Hold Person?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2003)

"We've got a nasty up that end," Norri says, indicating the eyes.

He hurries up in trying to get Jericho across.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2003)

_Jericho tries to use brute strength to rip the rope right off of him... he growls loudly,_ "Over here Brother Durham, they think they can handle ol' Jericho!  Ho, ho, I will beat ye all limb from limb!"


----------



## Mirth (May 8, 2003)

Keeping his eye on the "eyes" Tarowyn helps the others drag Jericho back towards the exit. "Keep still, you moronic D'orite! We're doing this for your own good. That _thing_ killed Brother Durham. Why don't you try to kill it instead of your friends..." The elf continues to pull the hypnotized fighter along the rough-hewn cavern floor.


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2003)

Bhartus looks at the _charmed_ Jericho, looks at the chasm briefly, and says "NAAAAAAH!"


----------



## jasamcarl (May 9, 2003)

As Tarowyn struggles to continue force Jericho towards the exit, the infernal mist emerges from the southern entrance, rising to the ceiling of the cavern. Brother Durham materializes on the ceiling at the edge of the torchlight, his palms and feet clinging to the rock. "Jericho, they can not escape. They will murder the brothers and desecrate their corpses. They are an offense to D'or and all the Gods..."

_Jericho will struggle, but will be unable to loosen the rope._

_Whitney is up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 9, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *As Tarowyn struggles to continue force Jericho towards the exit, the infernal mist emerges from the southern entrance, rising to the ceiling of the cavern. Brother Durham materializes on the ceiling at the edge of the torchlight, his palms and feet clinging to the rock. "Jericho, they can not escape. They will murder the brothers and desecrate their corpses. They are an offense to D'or and all the Gods..."
> 
> Jericho will struggle, but will be unable to loosen the rope. *




Whbitney casts her spell at the former monk. "Foul undead thing..die a true death!"

OOC: Magic Missle 3rd level from a scroll


----------



## jasamcarl (May 9, 2003)

Whitney's magic again ignites on the undead, shredding through the torn garb of the ex-monk. An otherworldly shriek echoes through the cavern.

_Norri is up._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2003)

Norri fires his crossbow then hurries along with the others.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 10, 2003)

The halfling's bolt lodges in Durham's torso, a faint grunt emmits from the brother.

Taroywn and Bhartus pull Jericho through the northern tunnel, emerging into the room with the fungus, with Whitney and Norri following close behind, nearing the end of the tunnel as maniacal laughter is heard in the cavern just departed.

_Jericho: you continue to struggle, but are yet again unable to free yourself._ 

Durham is no longer in sight. The exit to the east leads into the long cavern where you fought the blood draining pests. You will have to go single file.

_Tarowyn is up._


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2003)

Tarowyn says, "We must hurry! The D'orite is already struggling and will break free soon. That would be a situation we should best avoid."


----------



## jasamcarl (May 11, 2003)

Tarowyn is continuing into the eastern exit from the Fungus room with Jericho. 

_Everyone else is up._


----------



## Krug (May 12, 2003)

Bhartus continues to move,dragging the D'orite.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2003)

Norri tries to help Bhartus in dragging Jericho, but if he notices Bhartus take out some holy water he'll offer to take the shot.

"I'm good at throwing things," he quickly explains, "Its in the blood."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 12, 2003)

Whitney pulls another scroll from her case and scans the area. "I wish I had a way to dispell the dweamor on our ally, hopefully if we kill the beast the hold will be broken."


----------



## Krug (May 12, 2003)

Bhartus will pass the flask to Norri. If he spies Durham he will try to turn him again. _Moradin come to my aid. though I be not the best servant._ The priest prays to himself.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 17, 2003)

ooc: glad to see the boards are back up. ok, everyone, here is the deal. I'm graduating on Sunday. Give me the weekend to get through this a move back, and i promise we will have this show running consistently by Monday.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2003)

[ooc: no worries, i'm sure we can all wait, but more importantly: congratulations ]


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2003)

_Congratulations! _


----------



## Mirth (May 17, 2003)

_OOC: Go Carl! Go Carl! It's your grad day!  _


----------



## Krug (May 24, 2003)

"This D'orite is... rather... heavy," says Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 25, 2003)

OOC: I'm back. Sorry. I had trouble setting up my email. Everytime i've tried to get on here, the boards have been down. I have all my notes stored on a disk which i just have to unpack. Expect an update by tonight.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 28, 2003)

As Norri, Tarowy, and Bhartus drag Jericho into the eastern tunnel, Brother Durham emerges from the southern cavern. Whitney unleashes her magic, which tears through the now solid monk's body, yet again, adding to his quickly healed scars. He runs towards the arcane mistress. "You will pay for that, wench!!"

_Tarowyn is up. Durham is 10ft south of Whitney. The rest of the party is 20 ft down the eastern corridor._

_Whitney: You remember from your studies that magic weapons (such as Jericho's sword) have an effect on such supernatural creatures._ 

_Bhartus: From your clerical training, you recall that Vampires are suceptable to weapons with mystical properties. (Again such as Jericho's)_ 

OOC: Again apologies. Unpacking has been a problem. I will email everyone to confirm if they are still in the game. If not, no harm, no foul.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

_Jericho stops struggling,_ "Let me go Bhartus... I  feel better now... let me aid you guys in beating this creature..."


----------



## Mirth (May 28, 2003)

_This is going to end badly, I fear..._ Tarowyn thinks to himself. In desperation, the elf hurls the holy water Bhartus handed him earlier at the vampiric monk. Then he readies one of his _cure_ potions to throw as well, if needed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2003)

Whitney pulls her scrolls out. "It's Whitney.. I'm not one of Jericho's tavern girls."


----------



## Krug (May 28, 2003)

"The vampire might feel the bite of Jericho's bastard sword," says Bhartus to Tarowyn, the only one able to wield it properly. He will hurl the holy water at the vampire as well.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 28, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"The vampire might feel the bite of Jericho's bastard sword," says Bhartus to Tarowyn, the only one able to wield it properly. He will hurl the holy water at the vampire as well. *




_Jericho seethes,_ "Ye touch my sword ye cretins, I kill you, I kill you all... and then my friend and I, will be avenged... death to you all!  Untie me Brother Durham so that I may defend ye!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2003)

Norri throws the vial of holy water Bhartus gave to him at first opportunity.


----------



## Krug (May 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jericho seethes, "Ye touch my sword ye cretins, I kill you, I kill you all... and then my friend and I, will be avenged... death to you all!  Untie me Brother Durham so that I may defend ye!" *




_We should have gagged him as well,_ thinks Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 29, 2003)

Tarowyn runs runs back to the entrance of the tunnel, and, seeing Durham rushing towards Whitney, hurls his flask of holy water at the vile creature. The liquid splashes over the undead spawn, causing its skin to burn and bubble with blue flames. Whitney's arcane bolts  manifest as she finishes reading her scroll(assuming 3rd level scroll for this and the last one) colliding with the burning creature, scarring its flesh, to be followed by another flask of Holy Water, courtesy of Norri. It screams as it charges forward, the pointy foreteeth visible in the frothing mouth, "NOOOOooooo!" Its flesh wilts off the fizzing bones, as it splashes into a blue puddle 10ft from Whitney.

_Out of Initiative. Now that was a comeback!!!!_ 

_Jericho, you feel your anger fading as you hear the scream from the inside the tunnel. (No longer charmed)_


----------



## Krug (May 29, 2003)

"We killed him!" yells Bhartus. "Back to the hells you go! You... you bloodsucker!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 29, 2003)

"Thank the Lady for that." Whitney sighs with relief as she watches the undead priest burn away under the assult of holy water and magic, wipes her brow with relief.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

_Jericho blinks..._ "Huh... why is I tied up... what the hell is going on... you trying to have your way with me elfy?! Bhartus?!  Whitney I don't much mind..." _he adds with a grin..._


----------



## jasamcarl (May 29, 2003)

_Bhartus: You know from what holy legend tells you that this was too easy. True Blood drinkers would present a far greater challenge than that offered by Brother Durham here, for they are directly spawned from the Lake of Blood which surrounds the Laughing God's City of Souls; your survival should not have been a possiblity. Durham is probably little more than a lesser servant._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho blinks... "Huh... why is I tied up... what the hell is going on... you trying to have your way with me elfy?! Bhartus?!  Whitney I don't much mind..." he adds with a grin... *




Whiitney turns away with a sniff, "I think perhaps we should have dropped him down the cliff after all Bhartus." Her familiar peeks out and sniffs loudly, with an almost raspberry sound as she vanishes back into Whitney's hood.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 29, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whiitney turns away with a sniff, "I think perhaps we should have dropped him down the cliff after all Bhartus." Her familiar peeks out and sniffs loudly, with an almost raspberry sound as she vanishes back into Whitney's hood. *




"Admit it Whitney, you would miss me," _Jericho winks, and then looks to the ropes,_ "Now untie me this instant!"


----------



## Krug (May 30, 2003)

"He was merely an underling of an even more evil force," Bhartus says. "His master is still somewhere.. and Jericho, pints are on you. That you would aid such an unholy force, pah! Anyway, we're keeping the rope on."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2003)

Norri was about about to go untie Jericho when Bhartus said they'd leave the ropes on. 

"Pity about your friend though," Norri says, gazing at the puddle of monk, "But I guess we could keep all that money now, seeing as the orcs no longer have need of it."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

"Untie me this instant, you bloody dwarf, lest I have ye hide!  I is your friend, just wait till I get my hands on you guys, unti me now!" _Jericho shouts!_


----------



## jasamcarl (May 31, 2003)

_Everyone: Jericho appears to be telling the truth._ 

OOC: Just let me know what you are doing. Assuming you are heading back to the monastary, I can expedite the process. I still can't believe you guys rolled that well.


----------



## Mirth (May 31, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho blinks... "Huh... why is I tied up... what the hell is going on... you trying to have your way with me elfy?!*




"I was going to let you go, _D'orito,_ but that comment changed my mind," Tarowyn says and turns to the others. "Let's drag him back to the monastery and dig his money out of his pockets to pay for our drinks, as the good priest suggested."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I was going to let you go, D'orito, but that comment changed my mind," Tarowyn says and turns to the others. "Let's drag him back to the monastery and dig his money out of his pockets to pay for our drinks, as the good priest suggested." *




"Don't you dare touch my money, I am warning you!" _Jericho roars... kicking and buckling about._


----------



## Krug (May 31, 2003)

_Pure luck. _

"Back to the monastery we go... we go...," says Bhartus. _Ah poor Durham... may his soul rest in peace now...._ the dwarf thinks to himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2003)

If an opportunity presents itself Norri discreetly unties Jericho, tugging at the right points in his knot to undo it quickly.

"Had me scared for a while there, don't go siding with our enemy again, ok?" he says.


----------



## jasamcarl (May 31, 2003)

The weakened and restless party makes its way back to through unlit tunnels and caverns. Eventually the Fists find themselves standing in the large cavern where they battled the undead, standing under the the mouth of the pit that leads up to the cathedral's crypt. An acolyte was posted their to await your return, throwing a rope down. Your bloodied bodies are lead back to the main service building to recieve care and report to the Abbot.

Upon hearing of your survival and the fate of his lost monks, Abbot Gerrard looks sullen; "I thank you all. At the very least, knowing of our Brothers' demise allows us to pray for their souls' safe return to the Court of the All-Father. Poor Brother Durham.." He can barely choke back a sob, "Please, stay with us for a few days. It would not be right to allow such a gift from the Gods to leave hear in such a bloody mess..."

A chiming sound can be heard in the back of everyone's mind. 

_You escape the small space!!!_ 

The furry blue form of Last darts from under a pew, scampering between the legs of Fist and holy man alike. _You escape!!!_ 




_OOC: After the supplies, monks' equipment, as well as the small horde of gold and jewels left by the orcish raiding party is excavated, the Order dispenses a reward to the Fists. Everyone recieves 1300gp/each as well as 1800xp. You have a few days downtime, so feel free to level as well as purchase healing potions, holy water, and the other minor divine objects The Order of the Risen Star has available, though no individual item can exceed a value of 150gp. Update your stat blocks in the ooc forum as soon as you can. Again, feel free to rp out what you are doing during this downtime at the Order. I will start a new game thread within the next few days. Good job everyone, this module was suppossed to be killer._ 



_Tarowyn: They day following the party's victory over the undead, the Abbot and several monks approach you. They wish to offer you one of their most holy items, a tanned, polished quiver of the finest make. They say it was a gift from a traveling elven cleric of Solonon (Diety of elves, archers, merenaries, and trackers). It is said to have the divinely-bestowed ability to store multiple ranged weapons without encumbering its wearer. (Functions like a Quiver of Elhonna) The Order, given its increase burdens in the face of earthquake and wars, asks that you make a 'donation' in return (1800gp) for such a prized item. If you cannot pay now (which you can't), they will have it sent to Duvik's Pass, where you can make the full payment to a go-between there. [Let me know if you accept the deal. Obviously, don't add it to your statblock until after you actually pay for it in Duvik's Pass.]_


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 2, 2003)

ooc: just a bump for those tardy fellows who might have forgotten to post an epilogue and update their characters. tsk, tsk.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *ooc: just a bump for those tardy fellows who might have forgotten to post an epilogue and update their characters. tsk, tsk.  *




_*OOC:* I will make changes posthaste got caught up with *Planetside*... fun game, anyways, Jericho will be updated._


----------



## Mirth (Jun 3, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn: The day following the party's victory over the undead, the Abbot and several monks approach you. They wish to offer you one of their most holy items, a tanned, polished quiver of the finest make. They say it was a gift from a traveling elven cleric of Solonon (Diety of elves, archers, merenaries, and trackers). It is said to have the divinely-bestowed ability to store multiple ranged weapons without encumbering its wearer.*




Looking over the quiver that the monks are offering him, Tarowyn is suddenly ashamed of his atheistic nature. "I have no words to express my gratitude for this magnificent gift. I am not a spiritual man, although I once was. This boon has rekindled a spark in me that I thought had died long ago."

"I know that you are under a great burden right now, and yet you still offer of yourselves to me," as the elf speaks, his voice breaks a little. "I cannot simply take this thing of beauty and offer nothing in return." With that, the elf removes the _Bracers of Armor_ from his wrists and extends them towards one of the brothers. "I have a feeling that one of you can put these to better use than I can. Please take them in addition to my share of the wealth that the Fist has garnered below."

_OOC: I used some poetic license to change the story around a bit. If this trade is okay with you Carl, I'll make the necessary adjustments on my character. Just let me know. Otherwise, Tarowyn is updated and ready for the next chapter._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 3, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Looking over the quiver that the monks are offering him, Tarowyn is suddenly ashamed of his atheistic nature. "I have no words to express my gratitude for this magnificent gift. I am not a spiritual man, although I once was. This boon has rekindled a spark in me that I thought had died long ago."
> 
> ...




_Tarowyn: The clerics accept your offer. They all bow to you, "Such magical protections will be needed to face the trials ahead of us. Thank you, fey-kin. May Telmor grace your long life."_ 

ooc: good deal. go ahead and update.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2003)

Norri sits quietly on a rock in front of the monastery, quietly going over his equipment to check for little things to fix. He inspects his crossbow string carefully then, satisfied with the durability of his weapons, goes over his armour.

_Wonder how mother's doin'? She wouldn't reply if I wrote would she? Nah... I'm making a very profitable livin' here. Whoever though adventurers could get paid so well? I guess it evens out with the risks, not like vampires 'n' such are somethin' you have to deal with every day. We got by though... Maybe I should write home, I mean, maybe she'll not be ashamed so much if I said I had a decent livin' now, helping some experienced adventurin' types shoo the region's troubles away... yeah, I think I will write her._

Norri's check of his equipment finishes soon after an increase in pace, leaving him some time to write a letter to his mother about all the money he earnt by helping the nice adventurers here.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 4, 2003)

Whitney sits back as she waits for the wax seal on her letter to cool. Mist purred as she pulled a bit of jerky out of her pouch for her. "So, we've got a mysterious force hunting our little blue friend, a vampire who is out some minions." taps her quill to her chin as she pauses writing her next letter to rub Mist's chin.


"So, do you think this sort of thing merits me writing to father about it? I know my old masters" gestures to the letter, " are interested in this, given their interest in diverse elements in the region. But father?" sighs. "Maybe I should, he might have heard something that I didn't know about on my level." 

Mist purrs and butts her head against her quill. "Oh of course you don't care do you, snufflepuff?" Whiteny says with a laugh, "so long as you get some effection and attention huh?"


----------



## Krug (Jun 4, 2003)

Bhartus spends his time praying to Moradin for protecting the party against the Vampire creature, and if there are any dwarves in the area, he will preach to them not to forget their lineage. He'll also try to send 10% of his earnings back to his clan, and wonders how they are. He's yet to find a suitable place for them.

Still he's enjoying his time out of the caves, and wonder where the road might lead to next...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

_Jericho is sullen for the next few days keeping to himself, he does a silent burial for his now-dead companion, Brother Durham, and burns with hatred at the desecration of his soul by the Laughing God.

Jericho swears an oath, over the small stone grave marked by a simple stone tablet, and the etching of his faith upon it,_ "I Swear Brother Durham to mete out justice for this act, there will be a reckoning for you, and all those harmed by the Laughing God.  His faith shall be my enemy for an all time, and I shall not rest till they are driven back into the pit they spawned from!"

_Jericho slashes his hand with the silver dagger, and spills blood for his fallen comrade, and gives water to the dead, it is the single greatest act a man from his lands can do, where water is not so plentiful.  He keeps to himself during this time, ashamed of being charmed, and even swears off of booze, at least for now, though not forever..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC: just wanted to give a heads up on the new game thread.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52538


----------

